#ubuntu-design 2011-12-05
<dholbach> good morning
<mhall119> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi mhall119
<mainerror> Hello.
<mainerror> So we have time until February 23rd with our little project right?
<mhall119> mainerror: what do you mean?
<mhall119> in order to get the work into the repositories?
<mainerror> Well that is the user interface freeze as far as I understood.
<Omega> mainerror: What little project?
<mainerror> Re-designing a game in Ubuntu.
<Omega> Cool!
<MrChrisDruif> Which one? I thought there were 3?
<mainerror> Well I'm not sure to be honest. Did we decide to work an all three projects?
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know =P
<MrChrisDruif> There are 3 options at least =P
<MrChrisDruif> mainerror; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesignTeam#Initial_project:_Game_design
#ubuntu-design 2011-12-06
<dholbach> good morning
<mainerror> mhall119: Nice phone mockups there.
<mainerror> I'm really not sure I can see the point of Ubuntu on the phone though.
<mainerror> I mean from the mockups it almost looks like Android.
<mainerror> Oh, hey doctormon. You've asked me on what I'd like to work. To be honest I don't really know what tasks are open so I can't tell.
<doctormon> mainerror: Tasks open. there are lots of tasks open, everything from mocking to programming.
<doctormon> mainerror: What I'd like to know is what you're most interested in doing and how you think you can help.
<MrChrisDruif> doctormon; doctormo from the inkscape mock-upping?
#ubuntu-design 2011-12-07
<dholbach> good morning
<yaili> good morning
<nigelb> Morning yaili. How was the move? :)
<yaili> nigelb: good, thanks
<nigelb> :)
<mainerror> Good morning.
<doctormon> hey mainerror
<doctormon> MrChrisDruif: Yes
<wendar> meeting coming up in a few minutes...
<MrChrisDruif> I'll try to attend it with my mobile
 * MrChrisDruif is semi present
<wendar> greetings all
<wendar> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Dec  7 17:05:18 2011 UTC.  The chair is wendar. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<AlanBell> o/
<wendar> I've started collecting introductions, so we all know who eachother are
<wendar> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesignTeam/Introductions
<wendar> anyone new this week, like to say hi and let us know what you're interested in?
<bwinton> Hi, I'm Blake Winton, the UX lead for Thunderbird.  I don't really have a lot to say here, so I'll mostly be lurking.  ;)
<wendar> welcome, bwinton :)
<wendar> everyone, feel free to edit the introduction I pasted in for you (straight from earlier meetings)
<wendar> or, add one if I missed you
<wendar> [TOPIC] current projects
<wendar> The two main things we're working on at the moment are a quick design review of the 4digits game, and more generally on design tools.
<wendar> (tools/worklflows)
<wendar> Any updates on the tools front over the past week?
<wendar> What I'd like to do today is more of a practical working session, that actually involves both projects.
<wendar> Specifically, the next step on 4digits is to start taking screenshots, marking them up, and figuring out what we want to improve.
<wendar> But, we're struggling a bit with tools.
<wendar> One suggestion is inkscape, but it's hard for multiple people to collaborate over an inkscape doc.
<wendar> A bunch of people have been trying out different tools in the past few weeks.
<wendar> Do you have some suggestions?
<wendar> AlanBell: could Pencil help here? Or, the same collaboration limitations?
<MrBadWiki> o/ just saying "hi"
<wendar> hi DrDruif, welcome
<DrDruif> Thanks
<wendar> would you like to introduce yourself?
<DrDruif> I'm on a mobile with only touchscreen input, so I'll keep it short
<DrDruif> My normal IRC name is MrChrisDruif, I've joined ubuntu beginners about a year ago and more recently I've become active again with ubuntu tv and tablet
<DrDruif> AlanBell already knows me as well as a few others
<DrDruif> I've got no history in graphics or design, but I'd like to learn about it.
<DrDruif> That's it for now =)
<wendar> very cool, glad you could join :)
 * DrDruif celebrates the joys of modern technology =)
<wendar> AlanBell: I'm thinking we're going to end up using google docs for now.
<Omega> Hello!
<DrDruif> For text files? (I've missed a part of the meeting)
<DrDruif> Hi Omega
<Omega> I'm Omega, I've been using Ubuntu for a while, I've no background in graphics nor design either! What I am interested in is the thought that goes after design :)
<DrDruif> Etherpad also works pretty well for text files and multi person editing
<Omega> s/after/behind
<DrDruif> You can even see who changed what
<wendar> DrDruif: for images, particularly for marking up screenshots of an app to highlight areas for design improvements
<DrDruif> Alright
<wendar> DrDruif: Etherpad for images would be awesome :)
<mhall119> doctormon was working on some ideas for that
<DrDruif> Indeed, but if everyone just wished it would be available/useable in etherpad, then nobody will do it. The devs of etherpad should know about it
<DrDruif> Good to hear about doctormon is doing something about it =)
<mhall119> the devs of etherpad work for Google now, doing something else.  Maybe the Etherpad Lite folks though
<DrDruif> And the code from google wave? Is that any useable?
<wendar> mhall119: that's true, doctormon mentioned it last week (was looking for a link), I'll check in with him and see if it's usable yet
<wendar> mhall119: it may be a "next project we can use this" thing
<wendar> DrDruif: was that code ever open sourced?
<DrDruif> It's free to download, but only for a limited time. They've abandoned the project
<DrDruif> And they'll want to remove it from their servers
<DrDruif> I didn't party any notice to it, because it was to no use for me (not a dev as well)
<DrDruif> Party is pay
<mainerror> Did I miss the meeting?
<DrDruif> And I hope it's still available
<DrDruif> Still going mainerror
<mainerror> Great.
<DrDruif> I'll look it up when I'm back home if there is any interest
<wendar> DrDruif: interesting, did they release the code with the idea that someone else might pick it up and maintain it?
<DrDruif> I'd have to look it up
<wendar> DrDruif: oooh, look http://incubator.apache.org/wave/
<wendar> So, they handed it over to Apache
<DrDruif> If you say so, I'd have to look it up
<wendar> I just ran across it from http://code.google.com/apis/wave/
<wendar> mainerror: so, we're talking about what tools to use for 4digits
<mainerror> Yup. Just read the transcript.
<wendar> I'm still thinking we're going to end up on google docs for now, so we're not blocking the tiny project on tools.
<DrDruif> Agreed
<mhall119> +1
<wendar> I'd be happier with open tools, but we're working on those at the same time, and will have them for later projects.
<mainerror> +1
<mainerror> We can use the Drawing function.
<wendar> mainerror: ah, trying it out now...
<wendar> yeah, looks workable
<mainerror> https://docs.google.com/drawings/d/1rSPWpmu6L6APUUzsxL2OySNmCbabF3QXRVOnZTNf-s4/edit
<mainerror> This is an example.
<mainerror> People can now join my session with this link and participate.
<mainerror> At least I hope they can.
<mainerror> Can anyone confirm it?
<DrDruif> Maybe later
<mainerror> Oh yea, to edit it you have to be logged in with the current settings.
<wendar> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1fkV98vNooG8y8BlAeZ5WAL-5tT-57FpC2MD8qI0tS94/edit?hl=en_US
<mainerror> Now everyone can edit it.
<wendar> yah, zigactly, lovely
<DrDruif> =)
<wendar> and, the drawings can be tied together in a text document, so you can walk through the app in sections
<wendar> with some description between
 * DrDruif is on sake
<mainerror> So until we have our own tool I think this is a good option.
<mainerror> Alright. What is next on the agenda?
<wendar> yup, I'm getting real-time updates as we edit
<wendar> mainerror: someone mentioned this week that they were interested in participating, but weren't sure what tasks were on offer
<wendar> I think it'd be useful to start collecting together "ways you can get involved in design with Ubuntu"
<wendar> we have the two projects, a little game, and moving forward tools
<wendar> but, that's just what's new
<wendar> there's icons for projects, teams, and websites
<wendar> there's the tv/tablet/phone projects
<wendar> and lots of other pieces volunteer designers have already been doing
<DrDruif> That's where I'm focusing attention
<DrDruif> Tv and phone that is
<mainerror> For that problem I would like to propose the use of https://trello.com/
<mainerror> The Community team is trying it out as well.
<DrDruif> Trello?
<wendar> looks cool, is it open source?
<mainerror> Uhm, I'm not quite sure if it is to be honest.
<wendar> doesn't look like it, too bad
<mainerror> https://trello.com/board/community-team/4e6febfb247e35000000aab1
<wendar> but, again, use what you've got, build something better :)
<mainerror> This is the community team trello board.
<mainerror> The problem is that right now I couldn't tell what someone could work on.
<mainerror> We need something where people always know whats going on.
<wendar> you can't tell from the community team's trello board?
<wendar> or, you can't tell from the design side, and it's easier with the trello board?
<mainerror> I'm talking about us right now.
<mainerror> You can tell from the community trello board.
<wendar> agreed, right  now it's tough to find a design task to pick up
<wendar> I'd be happy to try out trello
<mainerror> I mean we could also make use of the harvest site.
<mainerror> Was it called like that? I'm not sure.
<wendar> you mean http://harvest.ubuntu.com/?
<mainerror> Yup, that's the site.
<wendar> like, add a "design" tab at http://harvest.ubuntu.com/opportunities/
<mainerror> Yea, that'd be an option I guess.
<wendar> looks like it's organized by package
<wendar> we have more freeflowing tasks
<DrDruif> Opportunities? I'm interested
<wendar> DrDruif: it's a site that helps people find bugs to work on
<mainerror> Well the harvest site should be open source I guess. We could investigate on that and find out if we could use it for us. Self-hosted and modified.
<wendar> mainerror: yes, that's a good tool to follow up on
<wendar> also, ubuntu brainstorm
<mainerror> Indeed although UB would need a heavy redesign if you ask me. Not that it'd stop us from using but still.
<wendar> contributing design work to existing tools is certainly in scope for the group
<wendar> it's a collaborative thing
<DrDruif> I'm dining of. I'm at a dinner (japanese)
<wendar> brainstorm is more "post a design problem, and post alternative solutions, then get review and feedback on the solutions"
<wendar> but, it's very text oriented at the moment
<wendar> still, potential, down the road
<wendar> jono (if you're listening): have you been using trello? any thoughts on how well it works?
<mainerror> Oh I actually meant a redesign of its UI. Get rid of some clutter, get it in line with the official Ubuntu webdesign guidelines.
<wendar> that's in scope too, if the maintainers are amenable to collaborating on it
 * mainerror nods
<wendar> I know nuthinking has been trying to get in touch with the brainstorm maintainers
<wendar> (to volunteer some design time)
<nuthinking> wendar: I am leaving the office
<nuthinking> wendar: but
<nuthinking> wendar: I can tell you that while there should be resources to update its look and feel
<nuthinking> wendar: there aren't resources to improve its functionalities
<nuthinking> wendar: do you need any other information before I leave? :)
<mainerror> Well I'd be happy with the look and feel improvements already.
<wendar> nuthinking: that's great, thanks!
<nuthinking> ok, I go home then! ;) Bye everyone!
<mainerror> Bye.
<wendar> yeah, the functionality is useful now
<jono> wendar, I haven't used it much, but Jorge has :-)
<jono> he seems to like it
<mainerror> Oh yea, if you guys want an invite in the Ubuntu Design Trello team, please send me your email address.
<wendar> mainerror: I was just going to ask if you'd created one already :)
<wendar> mainerror: sure, I'll join and try it out
<wendar> Any other topics for this week?
<mainerror> Not from my part.
<mainerror> I just wanted to tell you about Trello. :)
<wendar> :)
<wendar> cool, thanks everybody!
<wendar> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Dec  7 18:28:23 2011 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-design/2011/ubuntu-design.2011-12-07-17.05.moin.txt
<mainerror> Oh yea. The screenshot in the Google Drawing doc is for this bug report.
<mainerror> 891804
<mainerror> bug 891804
<webbugs> Launchpad bug 891804 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Software Center wastes space" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/891804
<MrChrisDruif> Hi everyone
<MrChrisDruif> wendar, did
<mainerror> Hello.
<MrChrisDruif> I miss much after I left?
<wendar> hi
<MrChrisDruif> mainerror, hi
<wendar> MrChrisDruif: nope
<wendar> we talked a bit more about brainstorm
<MrChrisDruif> Brainstorm.ubuntu.com ?
<wendar> yup, mainly just about "updating" the design to go with the other ubuntu sites
<MrChrisDruif> Alright
<wendar> and jasox and I are going to start collecting screenshots of 4digits
<MrChrisDruif> Did we go into the theme of moinmoin on wiki and help?
<wendar> nope, didn't go into that
<wendar> did you have a question/idea there?
<MrChrisDruif> What is 4digits actually? ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> I didn't check the website tbh
<MrChrisDruif> I'll check it later
<MrChrisDruif> Well, two things actually
<MrChrisDruif> The new theme recently added lines above every header, which can be added manually. I think it's *not* a god idea to force it with every header
<MrChrisDruif> And when is ubuntu planning on changing the theme on help?
<MrChrisDruif> I think the new theme is ready for prime time on help
<MrChrisDruif> ?
<MrChrisDruif> I'll be back in a bit. Mobile internet probably isn't responding and need to ride my bike
<mainerror> You mean the login header?
<MrChrisDruif> Good evening
<MrChrisDruif> Was every message I send received here?
<MrChrisDruif> About my ideas about the moinmoin theme?
<mhall119> MrChrisDruif: yes
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, I wasn't getting any response, but I'm blaming that on my mobile/carrier network
<mhall119> I think there just wasn't anybody around to respond
<MrChrisDruif> wendar was around at the time I think
<MrChrisDruif> Btw, I'm finally home =)
<mhall119> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/12/07/%23ubuntu-design.html#t21:35
<MrChrisDruif> Haha, mainerror responded just after I left =)
<MrChrisDruif> mainerror; no I didn't mean the login header (single sign-on thing you meant right?) I'm talking about the actually wiki pages. You can have different "headers" or what their name might be
<MrChrisDruif> That are those == Title 2 == things etc...
<MrChrisDruif> ??
<MrChrisDruif> Nobody?
#ubuntu-design 2011-12-08
<wendar> It seems I missed MrChrisDruif by about 20 mins :(
<wendar> I'll email him so he gets a reply...
<AlanBell> hmm, I see an interesting problem with this design process and what is going on with the 4digits thing on google docs
<AlanBell> the only comment so far is a circle round the quit button and comment that it needs a clearer icon
<AlanBell> no, it doesn't!
<AlanBell> arguably the GTK-STOCK-QUIT icon in the human theme could be improved http://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/2.90/gtk3-Stock-Items.html#GTK-STOCK-QUIT:CAPS
<AlanBell> but changing the icon on one application to something a designer might think is more quitish for that application is the wrong thing to do
<AlanBell> you could move the buttons about, add text to them (which increases the translation effort) or remove it altogether (the window has a close button) but messing with icons because you don't like the stock icon makes an inconsistent desktop and applications that don't honour icon theme changes
<AlanBell> also that kind of thinking breaks accessibility when people decide not to use standard widgets
<AlanBell> anyone even tested what orca reads that button as?
<mainerror> AlanBell: Uhm, where is that design review process?
<alourie> hello
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha alourie
<alourie> hi MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going?
<alourie> MrChrisDruif: great
<MrChrisDruif> Good to hear =)
<alourie> I'm working on QA wiki update, and we kind of miss couple of icons
<alourie> who can we talk to about this?
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know. What kind of icons are you missing?
<alourie> MrChrisDruif: well, we need a calendar one
<alourie> so, I used "notes" here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlexLourie/QAWikiNew
<alourie> but, I think scheduling pictogram should be better for it
<MrChrisDruif> You know three of the 5 icons are scrollable?
<MrChrisDruif> You forgot to set the width
<MrChrisDruif> I think
<MrChrisDruif> Yup, you forgot to set the width of those three
 * MrChrisDruif is wiki-guru at times
<alourie> MrChrisDruif: yea, I will fix them
<alourie> thanks :-), I didn't know why does this happen
<MrChrisDruif> Oh my gosh, I didn't knew we had so many icons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IconsPage
<MrChrisDruif> alourie; I think it's due to you using svg icons
<MrChrisDruif> This link is more helpfull on the wiki pages: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IconsPage
<alourie> MrChrisDruif: but this is so...Gnome 1
<alourie> maybe 2 :-)
<alourie> we're in orange age now
<MrChrisDruif> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IconsPage#Pictograms
<MrChrisDruif> There
<alourie> it's just one!
<alourie> we need more!
<alourie> I wonder where would I find SVG/PNG guru for fixing up a schedule pictogram
<alourie> AH!!!
<alourie> got it
<alourie> here http://spreadubuntu.org/en/material/unusual/ubuntu-pictograms
<MrChrisDruif> It's just one?
<MrChrisDruif> It's a whole list
<alourie> MrChrisDruif: I'll cut and paste one from there
<MrChrisDruif> Btw, here is a whole list of svg's http://design.canonical.com/brand/Pictograms/SVG_files/HEX/UBUNTU_ORANGE_HEX/
<alourie> MrChrisDruif: yea, got thise
<alourie> those
<MrChrisDruif> Here are them in png: http://design.canonical.com/brand/Pictograms/PNG_files/HEX/UBUNTU_ORANGE_HEX/
<alourie> got them too :-)
<alourie> is using pngs better than svgs in wiki?
<MrChrisDruif> Well, the first one of your banner was a png, and you didn't have to set the width for it I noticed
<MrChrisDruif> I think all those icons should be referable in the wiki btw.
<alourie> MrChrisDruif: they are
<MrChrisDruif> I'll add it on the "to-do" list of the Design team
<MrChrisDruif> Not all I think
<alourie> well, I attached them myself, I think they need to have their own page, yes
<MrChrisDruif> There are 60 in total
<alourie> so using them would be convenient
<MrChrisDruif> But https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IconsPage#Pictograms only lists 13
<MrChrisDruif> And also add creating a calendar one =)
<alourie> wow, awesome
<alourie> In general, I could add it, right?
<MrChrisDruif> If you create one (you've got the guidelines) then sure
<alourie> MrChrisDruif: well, I just copy one from the spreadubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> alourie; here are the guidelines described: http://spreadubuntu.org/files/pict7005.png
<alourie> MrChrisDruif: sure, so if I only cat and paste one, would that count?
<alourie> s/cat/cut/
<MrChrisDruif> I see leogg already made one for calendar
<alourie> exactly
<MrChrisDruif> Well, for now it's alright if you take that. But please keep hanging around, I've got an idea for calendar which doesn't point it to the "19th"
<alourie> MrChrisDruif: oh, great
<alourie> would that be soon :-) ?
<MrChrisDruif> I hope so, but I'll also add it to the projects
<alourie> great
<alourie> thank you very much
<alourie> MrChrisDruif:  if I'm not here when you have it, I'd appreciate if you ping me on QA maillist or through other QA folks :-)
<alourie> not urgent though
<alourie> but ideally before P cycle ends :-)
<MrChrisDruif> alourie; got an IRC channel you hang around in a lot?
<alourie> MrChrisDruif: sure, -bugs, -testing, -brainstorm and -community-team are usually the ones I'm constantly around
<MrChrisDruif> I'll add all current icons at least before P cycle ends. I hope that the calendar icon I've got in mind also is finished before that
<alourie> unless my computer is rebooting :-)
<MrChrisDruif> -community-team?
<alourie> MrChrisDruif: thank you very very much :-)
<alourie> yes, #ubuntu-community-team
<MrChrisDruif> Is that channel for members only?
<alourie> just prefix all those with #ubuntu-, and I'm mostly surely there
<alourie> MrChrisDruif: no, general public is also welcome
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, I'll lurk in that channel as well
<alourie> thanks a bunch
<mhall119> http://bobthegnome.blogspot.com/2011/12/gnome-games-modernisation.html
<mhall119> might be of interest to this team
<mhall119> and a good opportunity to contribute design work upstream
<MrChrisDruif> alourie; you've updated the banner, good job =)
<alourie> MrChrisDruif: yes, I have
<alourie> thank you
<alourie> compare it to the current one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/
<alourie> see what I mean ? ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<MrChrisDruif> No more bug-squad?
<MrChrisDruif> mhall119; looks indeed interesting
<MrChrisDruif> Even development work even
<alourie> MrChrisDruif: there are, it's just we're splitting
<MrChrisDruif> Alright =) I was just missing it in the new banner
<alourie> there is going to be BugSquad and QA
<alourie> QA Team would handle Quality in Ubuntu and cooperate with other teams as necessary
<alourie> such as BugSquad :-)
<alourie> but from now on, they quite separate
<alourie> s/they/they are/
<alourie> anyway
<MrChrisDruif> =)
<alourie> thank you for the pictograms
<MrChrisDruif> Your welcome
<MrChrisDruif> mhall119; shall I add your link to the projects page?
<MrChrisDruif> Projects-part* of the page?
<mhall119> MrChrisDruif: if it's something the team wants to look into, sure
<MrChrisDruif> mhall119; and it's up: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesignTeam
<mhall119> cool, thanks
<MrChrisDruif> Good evening everyone
#ubuntu-design 2011-12-09
<scott-upstairs> shnatsel said i should post here about needing some artwork help
<scott-upstairs> ubuntu studio would like some new artwork for 12.04 for the plymouth theme, lightdm greeter, and desktop wallpaper
<scott-upstairs> the blueprint is here: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio/+spec/new-images-plymouth-lightdm-wallpaper
<scott-upstairs> and the spec is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/new-theme-images-spec
<scott-upstairs> you can always find me in #ubuntustudio-devel as ScottL or scott-work
<doctormon> Thanks ScottL, are there any interested parties for the Ubuntu Studio artwork?
<charline_> JohnLea, ckpringle, oreneeshy, I am in Timbuktu.  Let's meet here at 10.
<oreneeshy> charline_: ok
<charline_> JohnLea, are you joining us?
<wendar> I wonder if we might be able to make use of http://bigbluebutton.org
<mainerror> wendar: Looks interesting.
#ubuntu-design 2011-12-10
<MrChrisDruif> Good night everyone
<doctormon> Morning all
#ubuntu-design 2011-12-11
<MrChrisDruif> Hai Ronnie
<Ronnie> hey MrChrisDruif
<mhall119> hey there Ronnie, wanna help cjohnston design a new page for summit.ubuntu.com?
<Ronnie> mhall119: i have one hour of free time, so lets start then :D
<mhall119> lol
<MrChrisDruif> Haha
<mhall119> Ronnie: he's adding a user profile page, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/add-user-profiles/view/head:/summit/userprofiles/models.py is the model
<Ronnie> mhall119: is there already a sketch?
<mhall119> nope
<mhall119> you have a blank canvas
<Ronnie> oke
<mhall119> he has the edit form, so we just need a nice display
<mhall119> read-only display that is
<mhall119> we may not display all of those fields, the model was just copied wholesale from LoCo Portal
<Ronnie> oh, does LTP has a profile page, didnt know that
<mhall119> no, but it has an profile model that's gone mostly unused
<mhall119> so whatever you design for summit will probably one day make it back into LTP
<MrChrisDruif> Profile page retrieving info from launchpad?
<mhall119> some info from LP, most not
<cjohnston> Ronnie: hows it going?
<Ronnie> cjohnston, mhall119: first impression: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/39/74493826.png/
<Ronnie> i think i need to include the teams of this profile also
<cjohnston> teams?
<cjohnston> Ronnie: thoughts on: http://ubuntuone.com/5GcDHI234iXSMuk6x1MU4p   I plan on adding a slider like the one on uds.ubuntu.com with picutres too
<cjohnston> Ronnie: my only thought about that is if the person (read me in this example) doesnt use flickr/picasa
<cjohnston> thats a really big empty space
<MrChrisDruif> I've missed a part, but maybe exclude that part for people without those services?
<cjohnston> MrChrisDruif: what would we put in that space though
<MrChrisDruif> I thought about harmonica-ing it. Just move the rest up?
<cjohnston> i dont really see anything else to move up
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know at what mockup were looking
<cjohnston> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/39/74493826.png/
<Ronnie> cjohnston: im currently out of ideas of how to dismiss the empy space when there is a tweet account, but no photo-account
<cjohnston> hrm
<Ronnie> cjohnston: do you have pencil installed?
<cjohnston> Ronnie: no..
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe you could use uploads/updates of any service: launchpad, twitter, picasa ?
<cjohnston> hrm
<cjohnston> dinner.. bbl
<Ronnie> cjohnston, mhall119. times up...
<Ronnie> ill upload the pencil source files and latest pngs
<MrChrisDruif> mhall119: Ronnie wanted you to know about this link: http://www.2shared.com/file/jckaVMOR/Summit-Profiletar.html
<mhall119> thanks Ronnie
<mhall119> and MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Your welcome mhall119
<MrChrisDruif> He originally asked the other Chris, but I also saw the link and you back again =)
<cjohnston> MrChrisDruif: it works..
<cjohnston> :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Asking a Chris to get it done? Indeed ;)
<cjohnston> getting it done.. who cares how
<mhall119> I didn't leave, must have been a netsplit
<mhall119> nevermind, I evidently lost my connection
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed, netsplit because of the last server update
#ubuntu-design 2012-12-06
<thorwil> i hope layouts like the following won't become a common sight in ubuntu: http://blogs.gnome.org/mclasen/files/2012/12/search.png
<thorwil> it looks like nobody though about all the eye movement required and the stress caused by having to keep the rows together, mentally
<thorwil> checkboxes on the left would solve it
#ubuntu-design 2012-12-07
<mpt> ckpringle, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD
<mpt> particularly https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD#Inside_the_bubble
<xnox> mpt: can the wifi icon turn empty & blue if you are disconnected from the internetz but wifi networks are found?
<mpt> xnox, it could
<xnox> mpt: is that an opinion or shall I file a bug? =)
<mpt> xnox, the former :-)
<xnox> =)
#ubuntu-design 2012-12-08
<britt__> hey guys
<britt__> is anyone up at this hour?
<britt__> Well if anyone reads this in the morning
<britt__> I have really grown fond of the openSUSE theming for their GRUB2 bootloader, and it would be awesome if we spiced up the ubuntu bootloader for the 13.04 release.
<britt__> Given we have a large number of dualbooting users
<britt__> so this would be a very apparent and visible change
<britt__> and the current theme that we have is very minimal, this could allow us to have another level to our beautiful design
<britt__> and after looking at the opensuse GRUB2 theme it looks fairly simple, just about 20-30 lines in a style sheet
<britt__> hey guys
#ubuntu-design 2012-12-09
<britt__> hi everyone
#ubuntu-design 2013-12-05
<charlie> I want to start developing for ubuntu, but was wondering if its okay/suggested to develop in 14.04 daily build installation?
#ubuntu-design 2014-12-05
<mpt> patriciadavila, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1-eCRKa2i7dOeG5ZFwzTAajymoyq1Dm9USFWghG4Yo78/edit#heading=h.fhtjcp5v1la7
<mpt> “If people often trigger a particular command accidentally, make accidents more difficult. A confirmation alert is the least polite way of doing this…”
